# SAD NEWS



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SAD NEWS FELLAS.......ONE OF MY MEMBERS, BRIAN (NOR-CAL LUX) WAS IN A SERIOUS CAR ACCIDENT, HE IS IN CRITICAL CONDITION, WERE NOT SURE IF HE IS GOING TO MAKE IT.....LETS ALL PRAY FOR HIM


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

We are praying for him in Colorado.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 26 2007, 09:50 AM~7982920
> *We are praying for him in Colorado.
> *


THANKS MAN....IM ON MY WAY TO THE HOSPITAL...I'LL KEEP EVERYONE INFORMED


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sorry 2 hear prayin he come thought


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Let him and his family know I'm praying them. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

poor guy. hope he gets better.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 10:44 AM~7982882
> *SAD NEWS FELLAS.......ONE OF MY MEMBERS, BRIAN (NOR-CAL LUX) WAS IN A SERIOUS CAR ACCIDENT, HE IS IN CRITICAL CONDITION, WERE NOT SURE IF HE IS GOING TO MAKE IT.....LETS ALL PRAY FOR HIM
> *


damn i hope he pulls through ok  :tears:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Ive already prayed for him. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

no shit? damn....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HE'LL BE IN OUR PRAYERS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry 4 the bad news homie!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, poor brian, i'll be praying for him. 

for those that don't know, 

*Brian= Nor Cal Lux = low83cutty*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

omg we hate eachother but we joke but damn i hope the homie can requperate 
well pray for him over here in nm now its all up to god


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2007, 12:53 PM~7983487
> *omg we hate eachother but we joke but damn i hope the homie can requperate
> well pray for him over here in nm now its all up to god
> *


yeah, i don't hate him but i always try to get him mad, but he's usually mad on his own :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

hope homie pulls thru...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My prayers are with the lux family. I hope cutty pulls thru


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

hope he pulls thru


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 26 2007, 12:32 PM~7983657
> *hope he pulls thru
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:angel: IN ARE PRAYERS....................MIRACLES C.C. ........... :angel:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ANY NEWS?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 26 2007, 11:43 AM~7983724
> *ANY NEWS?
> *


X2.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea he is a real cool guy me and him was always cool and then he joined LUX and now one of my brothers in this family we call LUXURIOUS i hope he pulls through ok he is one of the true riders out there and we have lost to many this year already :angel: :angel:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

hope for the best


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

damn hope all works out ill be prayin homie!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn sorry to hear that,
hope he pulls trough :angel:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Our Prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my prayers go out to him :angel:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

x1000000


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. keep us informed.. ill pray for my boy..


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn this is some fucked up news...i hope he pulls thru...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, :0 What happened to him? I hope its not too bad.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

i hope he makes it


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

damn, well pray for him to.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HES IN VERY BAD SHAPE  MY BROTHER BRAIN HAD A HEART ATTACK.....HES ON MACHINES AND TUBES EVERYWHERE WE ARE NOT SURE HOW IT HAPPENDED OR WHAT BUT WE ALL HOPE HE GETS BETTER


PLEASE PRAY, DONT JUST SAY HE IN YOUR PRAYERS, PLEASE REALLY PRAY, IM BEGGING YOU GUYS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 08:40 PM~7985148
> *I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HES IN VERY BAD SHAPE   MY BROTHER BRAIN HAD A HEART ATTACK.....HES ON MACHINES AND TUBES EVERYWHERE WE ARE NOT SURE HOW IT HAPPENDED OR WHAT BUT WE ALL HOPE HE GETS BETTER
> PLEASE PRAY,    DONT JUST SAY HE IN YOUR PRAYERS, PLEASE REALLY PRAY, IM BEGGING YOU GUYS
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 07:40 PM~7985148
> *I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HES IN VERY BAD SHAPE   MY BROTHER BRAIN HAD A HEART ATTACK.....HES ON MACHINES AND TUBES EVERYWHERE WE ARE NOT SURE HOW IT HAPPENDED OR WHAT BUT WE ALL HOPE HE GETS BETTER
> PLEASE PRAY,    DONT JUST SAY HE IN YOUR PRAYERS, PLEASE REALLY PRAY, IM BEGGING YOU GUYS
> *


he is in all of ours


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just prayed for him again


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2007, 06:54 PM~7985226
> *I just prayed for him again
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 06:40 PM~7985148
> *I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HES IN VERY BAD SHAPE   MY BROTHER BRAIN HAD A HEART ATTACK.....HES ON MACHINES AND TUBES EVERYWHERE WE ARE NOT SURE HOW IT HAPPENDED OR WHAT BUT WE ALL HOPE HE GETS BETTER
> PLEASE PRAY,    DONT JUST SAY HE IN YOUR PRAYERS, PLEASE REALLY PRAY, IM BEGGING YOU GUYS
> *


This is crazy cause I just saw him last weekend. I hope he pulls though.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I personally dont know the guy but seen him on here a couple of times i hope he is doing better nobody deserves the worst may he get better God is with him on this hard time have faith homies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2007, 07:19 PM~7985350
> *I personally dont know the guy but seen him on here a couple of times i hope he is doing better nobody deserves the worst may he get better God is with him on this hard time have faith homies
> *


X2. I dont want to see anyone suffer.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK THIS SUCKS


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

DAYUM. :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I HATE SEEING BRAIN THE WAY I SEEN HIM TODAY, THATS NOT THE CUTTY I KNOW.......GET WELL SOON HOMIE


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Get well Cutty, really hope you pull through


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 08:29 PM~7985391
> *I HATE SEEING BRAIN THE WAY I SEEN HIM TODAY, THATS NOT THE CUTTY I KNOW.......GET WELL SOON HOMIE
> *


x2000000000


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

He is in our prayers...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EVERYONE PLEASE PRAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After our show tomorrow I will try to go see him in the hospital and see how hes doing.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 08:29 PM~7985391
> *I HATE SEEING BRAIN THE WAY I SEEN HIM TODAY, THATS NOT THE CUTTY I KNOW.......GET WELL SOON HOMIE
> *


x infinite


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

which hospital is he at?? i wanna go see him..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 26 2007, 10:09 PM~7986049
> *which hospital is he at?? i wanna go see him..
> *


UC Davis over by Sacramento.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

IMMA TRY AND GO!! IM IN THE MIDDLE OF MOVING AND MIGHT GET IN TROUBLE.. BUT IMMA TRY AND G0!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i just prayed for him again man i hope he pulls tru cus like every one says no one deserves this type of shit


----------



## CITYLIFE CC (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 10:20 PM~7985840
> *EVERYONE PLEASE PRAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you have our prayers and support Danny


----------



## LOW8RIDER (Nov 20, 2006)

i`m praying !!


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2007, 11:32 PM~7986168
> *i just prayed for him again man i hope he pulls tru cus like every one says no one deserves this type of shit
> *


i aint talked to that cat in a minute man ill be posted and praying for the homie


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:tears: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: man i hope brian does get well soon


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2007, 09:40 PM~7985148
> *I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HES IN VERY BAD SHAPE   MY BROTHER BRAIN HAD A HEART ATTACK.....HES ON MACHINES AND TUBES EVERYWHERE WE ARE NOT SURE HOW IT HAPPENDED OR WHAT BUT WE ALL HOPE HE GETS BETTER
> PLEASE PRAY,    DONT JUST SAY HE IN YOUR PRAYERS, PLEASE REALLY PRAY, IM BEGGING YOU GUYS
> *


That's messed up, Danny please keep us updated!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

well i told my mom what happened.. she prayed 4 him too.. but i asked if i can go see him and i dont think she`ll say no..


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

its a less than two hour drive. i think ill go !


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

dam that fuckin sucks hope he pulls thru ok he will be in our prayers


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Man I will pray for him homie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

how is cutty doing any one know his status?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what hospital is cutty in? are visitors allowed? if so pm me the information so i can visit him.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 27 2007, 11:17 AM~7988011
> *how is cutty doing any one know his status?
> *


there up there right now ....ever ones waiting still


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 27 2007, 01:51 PM~7988322
> *there up there right now ....ever ones waiting still
> *


  
well be here waitn on the news homie...
for now we are all still prayin


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah i need info too.. i think imma gow ith raul and my sister. so what time can ig o??? what time is visiting hours? PM ME PLEASE!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

just got home, there is some improvment which is a big plus  .....still not sure what caused it..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 27 2007, 01:55 PM~7988335
> *yeah i need info too.. i think imma gow ith raul and my sister. so what time can ig o??? what time is visiting hours? PM ME PLEASE!
> *


visiting is from 8AM-8PM everyday


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 27 2007, 04:36 PM~7988779
> *just got home, there is some improvment which is a big plus  .....still not sure what caused it..
> *


thanks for the update


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

its good to hear hes doin better thanx for the update


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@May 27 2007, 06:45 PM~7988817
> *its good to hear hes doin better thanx for the update
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 27 2007, 05:36 PM~7988779
> *just got home, there is some improvment which is a big plus  .....still not sure what caused it..
> *


thats good to hear :angel:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 27 2007, 12:14 PM~7988198
> *what hospital is cutty in? are visitors allowed? if so pm me the information so i can visit him.
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin: ill try ang go!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+May 27 2007, 03:14 PM~7988198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ill tell my bro and see if we could go.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good news to hear


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

i hope he gets better


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so exactly what happened.. he had a heart attack and then wrecked.. or what??


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's what i'm thinking


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 27 2007, 02:36 PM~7988779
> *just got home, there is some improvment which is a big plus  .....still not sure what caused it..
> *


thats cool.hope gets alot better


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

damn,keep up on the updates


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

great fuken news damn all our prayers maybe ???????
hope more good news comes


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:angry: FUCK I CANT G0. IM MOVING STILL !!! 
imma try on the weekend. sorry


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Brian will pull through this shit...I know he will...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2007, 08:19 PM~7985350
> *I personally dont know the guy but seen him on here a couple of times i hope he is doing better nobody deserves the worst may he get better God is with him on this hard time have faith homies
> *



x2


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

My mother called me and told me what happened. I this guy from when he was a little fool. My aunt and uncle live across the street from him.

Me and his brother were really good friends growing up. 

We use to compare are lowrider model cars and hop our models.

I tried getting hold of his parents but they havent called me, I think tomorrow I will head out to UC davis and see how he is doing.

Last I heard he was in some sort of Coma. Dont know for sure though.

Hope he gets better


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 27 2007, 07:58 PM~7990164
> *Brian will pull through this shit...I know he will...
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

he is in my church's prayer box....were all praying for him...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry to hear about him hope he pulls through


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 27 2007, 11:03 PM~7990512
> *he is in my church's prayer box....were all praying for him...
> *


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 26 2007, 11:55 AM~7983496
> *yeah, i don't hate him but i always try to get him mad, but he's usually mad on his own :biggrin:
> *


X2 good luck Giant Homie :biggrin: :angel: :angel:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Hope he pulls through he always gives a good laugh in the chat room...


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 28 2007, 01:50 AM~7990976
> *Hope he pulls through he always gives a good laugh in the chat room...
> *


X2


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Fixed!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 28 2007, 12:09 AM~7991041
> *Here is some video footage from the hop!
> http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b375/dj_...Picture2066.flv
> 
> ...


WRONG TOPIC!!!!


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 28 2007, 01:11 AM~7991045
> *WRONG TOPIC!!!!
> *



LOL Mybad, this is what happens when you have too many windows open.trying to upload photos from a show.


I think Ill be going to bed now...

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i hope cutty pulls thru- i dont pray ... but wishful thinking is the same kinda right?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

hope u pull through cutty


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 28 2007, 08:36 AM~7991610
> *i hope cutty pulls thru-  i dont pray ... but wishful thinking is the same kinda right?
> *



Just keep him in your thoughts and wish/hope for the best. I dont pray either, So lets just give him our best thoughts and let good karma take over.

Ill be leaving soon to the hospital, see if I can find him.

Ill try to give a update.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just talked to his dad on the phone. Hes doing better but hes still in critical condition. There going to run more tests and stuff. Hes got no broken bones and the machines are going to come off soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If anyone is going to go see him, visiting hours are from 8am to 8pm everyday. The Address is 2730 Stockton Blvd in Sacramento. Hes on the 6th Floor in Critical Intesive Care.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

I just went to see him, I have not seen him in about 8 years Since I moved. Man he grew up.

They have him sedated, they are going to stop the sedation to see how his brain is functioning. 

Because he stopped breathing for a extended period of time, they are looking at brain damage.

When I saw him his eyes eyelids were fluttering, which means some sort of brain activity. 

They have a ballon in his heart keeping one of his valves open.

His mom said that he will probably need a defibrillator inside his heart incase his heart just stops like it did when he was driving.

His parents were in the car with him when this happend, they are both fine. I think they are lucky becuase they were in there Tahoe truck and not in there Monte Carlo.

Truck is totalled, front is all smashed windows are all blown out. 
I will be going back tomorrow to see his father and brother.

Last thing his mom said was to all pray for him, to which she knows there are lots of clubs doing that. 

His parents are staying in a Hotel, and we know that can get expensive. If anyone wants to donate any cash to the Family for the hotel cost or anything else. I have a paypal account, PM me and I can give you the Info and I can take the money to them.


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

I hope he gets better soon,I know what his parents are going through,xcept not by a son,but through my Jefito,He's had 2 minor stroke's,it just happens,luckly he wasn't driving(he drives him self usualy to the e.r with my abuelito)OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU BRIAN :angel:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

wow man, this is crazy. I dont know the guy but damn, im praying for him and his family. We were in a similar situation four years ago with my brother and shit, its tough on the entire family.My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone suffering with our layitlow buddy.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WoW i just met him last weekend at the Streetlow Show in San Francisco real cool guy,
he will be in my prayers :angel:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 28 2007, 03:21 PM~7993145
> *I just went to see him, I have not seen him in about 8 years Since I moved. Man he grew up.
> 
> They have him sedated, they are going to stop the sedation to see how his brain is functioning.
> ...



i know someone who has this ... it saved his life 2 times so far ... he is lively as ever so it will have no bad effect on him whatsoever


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BRIANS MOM JUST CALLED ME AND ASKED THAT EVRYONE PLEASE CONTINUE TO PRAY, BUT HOWEVER PLEASE NO MORE VISITORS.....THIS IS DUE TO THE FACT THAT HE IS STILL IN I.C.U AND WE DONT WANT HIM TO GET ANY KIND OF VIRUS OR INFECTION,

THANK YOU FOR UNDERSTANDING!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*I WILL CONTINUE TO PRAY*. :angel: :angel:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

we will pray for him


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i'll send my prayers to him and his family. from knights of pleasure c.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PRAY, PRAY, PRAY, PRAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 28 2007, 07:21 PM~7995508
> *dear father god, lord of o mighty please hear our prayers for our brother brian. as you already know he is fighting for his life right now. we ask and beg for you to put your hands upon him and help him in his fight for life. if any one could do this it is you for you are the chosen one and the father of all fathers. please be there for his family right now and give them the strength to see this thing through whether it is good or bad. let all our prayers be with brian and his family.
> god bless all of you and your families.......................PAUL
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HES NOT DOING GOOD, THEY FOUND SERIOUS BRAIN DAMAGE, WILL RUN MORE TEST TO SEE WHATS GOING ON


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn cutty u have to pull tru damn itt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

May the love of Jesus and his Healing Power
touch you in a speacial way this very hour....

May the Savior's strong arms and prayers of family and friends
embrace and hold you close until your body mends.

amen.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dear Lord I Do not ask of you much. I ask that you help our friend pull threw this sad and painful situation he is in. May you nurse him back to health with your love and spirit. I ask of you this
Amen


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn! Just barely read about this sad situation! Never met Cutty before,but seems like a cool guy on here.Hope that he pulls through! My prayers are with him and his family.He's too young to be in this position.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Dear Heavly father in this time we have a friend that has pain and please lord we need you to heal our friend.I pray for him and his faimly.We need him badlly lord it is not his time to go yet lord.please heal him


amen


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7995657
> *HES NOT DOING GOOD, THEY FOUND SERIOUS BRAIN DAMAGE, WILL RUN MORE TEST TO SEE WHATS GOING ON
> *


 :tears:


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)

This is Scott... Brians older brother I flew down from st louis missouri the min I heard about this. I thank each and every one of you for praying for him. He needs this prayer and continual prayer very much right now. Just keep praying for him we have to get him back in the scene again. Thanks Again
Scott 
Brians Brother


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 28 2007, 09:42 PM~7996820
> *This is Scott... Brians older brother I flew down from st louis missouri the min I heard about this. I thank each and every one of you for praying for him. He needs this prayer and continual prayer very much right now. Just keep praying for him we have to get him back in the scene again. Thanks Again
> Scott
> Brians Brother
> *


WHATS GOING ON SCOTT......THIS IS DANNY,.... AS YOU CAN SEE YOUR BROTHER IS LOVED BY MANY ON HERE WE ARE KEEPING HIM IN OUR PRAYER MAN, I'LL SEE YOU AT THE HOSPITAL TOMORROW


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

This sucks, Me and brian are 2 years apart. It doesnt make you think about things like this untill it happens to someone you know. 

He has been on my mind all day long. We can not loose another person.

All day memories have been running thru my head from when we were all younger in his house. Brian,Scott and I.

I also ask people not to pray only for brian, but for his family. As a parent I know what its like to be in a situation when A child gets hurt from personal experiences. 

Please pray for his mother and Father and scott. 

Let them have the strength to handle this.

I dont pray, but I may start tonight.

I am rambling right now. I gotta get home. 

SCOTT I SENT YOU A PM.

Eddie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

chatting...keep this ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sorry to hear man. Prayers going out to him tonight :angel:


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

scott this is gilbert from socios cc we are praying that brian gets better but we are also praying for the family .


----------



## auto (May 18, 2006)

Just read this. Our prayers go out to Brian and his family. I have never met him but I have talked to him over the phone. I hope to talk to him at future car shows.


Love and Respect
La familia Cortez


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 28 2007, 10:42 PM~7996820
> *This is Scott... Brians older brother I flew down from st louis missouri the min I heard about this. I thank each and every one of you for praying for him. He needs this prayer and continual prayer very much right now. Just keep praying for him we have to get him back in the scene again. Thanks Again
> Scott
> Brians Brother
> *


keep your head up brother..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks everyone for your prayers!!!!!!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 29 2007, 09:54 AM~7998607
> *keep your head up brother..
> *


x2


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

We will keep him in our prayers :angel: 

Just think about what to do when he is out doing his thing in the lowrider scene.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Man I just started thinking about something. 

The day this Horrible accident happened, I started working on my new Bike.

My last bike I made I was 18, and Ill be 26 on wensday. So in a span of 8 years without building anything, the day I start is the day this happens.

Its strange how things work in this world.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

he'll be in my prayers...keep good faith, everything will be ok...


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 29 2007, 09:53 AM~7999181
> *he'll be in my prayers...keep good faith, everything will be ok...
> *



With something this serious I dont know if it will be ok. 

it was a very long time he was without oxygen. His brain damage is due to that.

I had a cousin that had a heart attack and was with out air for 15 minutes. They brought her back to life but she was brain dead for over 15 years before she passed on.

It was about the same time length for brian, Someone driving by found them and started CPR from what Ive been told. But after 3 minutes of no oxygen, the brain begins to loose brain cells.

My biggest fear is I dont think he will come out of it.


Last night I did something I havent done in MANY,MANY years. I prayed, and I will every night for brian.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 29 2007, 09:05 AM~7999248
> *With  something this serious I dont know if it will be ok.
> 
> it was a very long time he was without oxygen. His brain damage is due to that.
> ...


actually since hes breathing on his own, doctors think he may have had pulse but a very faint one, i've spoken to the doctors myself and they have tolden me this so there is still a chance...DONT GIVE UP HOPE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 29 2007, 10:08 AM~7999271
> *actually since hes breathing on his own, doctors think he may have had pulse but a very faint one, i've spoken to the doctors myself and they have tolden me this so there is still a chance...DONT GIVE UP HOPE
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 29 2007, 11:08 AM~7999271
> *actually since hes breathing on his own, doctors think he may have had pulse but a very faint one, i've spoken to the doctors myself and they have tolden me this so there is still a chance...DONT GIVE UP HOPE
> *


damn. that dude better come out of this :angry:


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

HOPING FOR BRIAN TO PULL THREW THIS ONE. HOPE HE GETS BETTER


----------



## luxuriouslocslady (Aug 9, 2006)

my prayers are with Brian and his family :angel: :angel:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 29 2007, 10:05 AM~7999248
> *With  something this serious I dont know if it will be ok.
> 
> it was a very long time he was without oxygen. His brain damage is due to that.
> ...


Passage Mark 10:27:

27 Jesus looked at them intently and said, “Humanly speaking, it is impossible. But not with God. *Everything is possible with God*.”


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Luke 18:27 (Whole Chapter) 
He replied, “What is impossible for people is possible with God.”


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Mark 9:23 (Whole Chapter) 
“What do you mean, ‘If I can’?” Jesus asked. “Anything is possible if a person believes.”


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

come on homie you gotta pull threw are prayers are with you!!!!


----------



## EsA_OG_BrOwN_EyEz (Aug 18, 2003)

BRIAN ....IM PRAYING FOR YOU ...YOUR GONNA GET OUT OF THIS ..IS THIS WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO TO ME TO GET ME OUT TO CALI ......YOU HAVE ALWAYS HELD A SPECIAL PLACE IN MY HEART ...MEMBER THOSE DUGOUT DAYS ....I KNOW YOUR A FIGHTER ..WERE NOT GIVING UP ON YOU ....WE LOVE YOU AND CARE SOOOOOOO MUCH FOR YOU MY BRIAN ....STAY STRONG AND EVERYONE PLEASE KEEP PRAYING FOR HIM ...


----------



## EsA_OG_BrOwN_EyEz (Aug 18, 2003)

BRIAN ....IM PRAYING FOR YOU ...YOUR GONNA GET OUT OF THIS ..IS THIS WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO TO ME TO GET ME OUT TO CALI ......YOU HAVE ALWAYS HELD A SPECIAL PLACE IN MY HEART ...MEMBER THOSE DUGOUT DAYS ....I KNOW YOUR A FIGHTER ..WERE NOT GIVING UP ON YOU ....WE LOVE YOU AND CARE SOOOOOOO MUCH FOR YOU MY BRIAN ....STAY STRONG AND EVERYONE PLEASE KEEP PRAYING FOR HIM ...


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 29 2007, 08:08 AM~7999271
> *actually since hes breathing on his own, doctors think he may have had pulse but a very faint one, i've spoken to the doctors myself and they have tolden me this so there is still a chance...DONT GIVE UP HOPE
> *


thats good news


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

its good to hear hes improving.








he will come out of it like a champ


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 29 2007, 06:16 PM~8002333
> *its good to hear hes improving.
> 
> 
> ...



Keep those photos coming


What I am hoping is tomorrow, it being my birthday and turning 26. That we get some great news on his condition. Thats all I ask.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 29 2007, 04:36 PM~8002450
> *Keep those photos coming
> What I am hoping is tomorrow, it being my birthday and turning 26. That we get some great news on his condition. Thats all I ask.
> *


the homie danny said hes breathing on his own, thats really good news. he will recover just give him time. and keep your head up


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 29 2007, 06:48 PM~8002519
> *the homie danny said hes breathing on his own, thats really good news. he will recover just give him time. and keep your head up
> *


Yes that is good news, But what if he is seriously brain damaged or worse brain dead.


That is my biggest worry.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dude please dont talk like that.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 07:01 PM~8002590
> *dude please dont talk like that.
> *


Its all something we must face. Im sorry you may not like what may be the truth. I dont know if it is. It is my fears that is what may happen. I dont sell myself short, i lay all options out so im not shocked or surprised what may happen if it turns for the worse.


I am sorry if you dont like that possibility, But I have personal experiences with this. So I have seen what happens when someone doesn't have blood flow or oxygen going thru there body.

Ive known him since he was like 13, So it hard for me on a very deep level.

Its all something we may need to face, I sorry I am to blunt for some. 

That is my nature, I say what is on my mind.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 29 2007, 05:36 PM~8002450
> *Keep those photos coming
> What I am hoping is tomorrow, it being my birthday and turning 26. That we get some great news on his condition. Thats all I ask.
> *


It will be the best news i bet you. He will pull through. I will pray for good news tonight
:angel:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 29 2007, 07:20 PM~8002743
> *It will be the best news i bet you. He will pull through. I will pray for good news tonight
> :angel:
> *



Thank you


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I am still praying and I no he is going to pull threw.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

MY BRO DANNY WENT UP THERE TODAY,HOPEFULLY HE WILL GIVE US SOME GOOD NEWS ON OUR BROTHER BRIAN!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes. I hope so.


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

I never met him but me and my family will pray for him


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)

Hi, Brian's brother again (actually NitroN's wife on his account), quick update: He had an EEG today and his normal brain functions are fine (breathing, heartbeat, etc), and his heart is beating on its own. It is hard to determine beyond that right now. They performed surgery to remove the heart pump, and it is getting better. When he was first admitted, his heart strength was rated at 10, a normal person's is 74-75. It is now up to 30, so it is healing itself. The neuro doc that did the initial "brain damage check" on him did it after 72 HOURS OF SEDATION AND PAIN MEDS so of course he's not going to respond well... he was stoned!  So now he's entirely off of sedation and pain meds (he was kept sedated in case he woke up in a panic, the last thing he would remember is driving, then waking up with every machine under the sun hooked up to him, that is a major shock and could cause his heart to stop again), and waking up is up to him.
The fluid is out of his lungs, he had a tear in his stomach (unrelated to the accident) that is healing, so they are going to be putting him on regular feeding tube foods to try to get his nutrition up tomorrow.

Essentially what happened is this: He was driving and must have lost control of the vehicle, and due to having undiagnosed heart problems (lower ventricle weak) the shock caused a cardiac arrest. Thankfully he wasn't seriously injured from the accident, nor were his parents. He went into a median and into several trees... if the trees hadn't been there he would have been in oncoming traffic. He was without oxygen and normal blood flow for a while, so there IS a possibility of brain damage, but this is yet to be fully determined beyond the aforementioned precursory check. He had to be resuscitated.

He will likely be receiving the defillibrator to protect his heart from failing again. Tomorrow they are going to be testing his nervous system for proper activity.

He is responding to external stimuli, but we're not sure yet if it's concious or just nervous response.

Thanks so much for all the visitors, prayers, and good wishes. We will be keeping in touch to let you know how it's going.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

thats good news to hear. hope he pulls through and is allright.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OMG DAMN CUTTY KEEP GETTIN BETTER U BASTERD U NEED TO COME BACK N TALK SHIT TO ME 
GOOD NEWS HOPE HE STARTS TO RECOVER MORE AND MORE 
ILL KEEP ON PRAYIN 4 HIM AND HIS FAMILY TO BE STRONG


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update, I want to swing by tomorrow and see scott and his parents.

That has relived so much burden off my shoulders as I know it has his parents.

My whole thing about my last posts, you have helped ease that concerns.

Thank you very much for the update.

And As I would say to brian.....

GET BETTER YOU TALL SKINNY F*CKER. WE HAVE LOTS TO CATCH UP ON


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

thanx alot for the update n we will still be praying for him n his family as well he will make it with gods help


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

stay strong buddy.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

hes pulling threw little bye little we all still need to keep praying


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

i hope he keeps progressing to Better...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

our hearts and prayers are with you brian


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 29 2007, 10:16 PM~8004304
> *our hearts and prayers are with you brian
> *


x2


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

best wishes 
he will be in my prayers

-Tony


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 29 2007, 10:16 PM~8004304
> *our hearts and prayers are with you brian
> *


at all times...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

its good to hear that brian is makin progress! im not a prayin person, but he is in my thoughts..


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

i hope he makes it im prayin for him


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Your getting prayers in Iraq. Hope you pull through okay buddy, sounds like you've got mad friends on here.

:cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 30 2007, 04:22 PM~8005213
> *its good to hear that brian is makin progress! im not a prayin person, but he is in my thoughts..
> *


x 2. Im keeping it in my thoughts all day, i keep coming on here to check on progress everyday.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 30 2007, 09:19 AM~8006662
> *x 2. Im keeping it in my thoughts all day, i keep coming on here to check on progress everyday.
> *


x3


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I pray once agsin.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

TO THE TOP,FOR THE HOMIE BRIAN :biggrin:


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)

(Nitron's wife)
I have very sad news... it looks like Brian is going to be in a vegetable state for the rest of his life. Right now is a very difficult time for the family, and they need a lot of space and time to think about their next move. The tests came out very very bad.
Please, keep his family in your prayers.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn, I dont know what to say.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 30 2007, 06:03 PM~8010334
> *(Nitron's wife)
> I have very sad news... it looks like Brian is going to be in a vegetable state for the rest of his life.  Right now is a very difficult time for the family, and they need a lot of space and time to think about their next move.  The tests came out very very bad.
> Please, keep his family in your prayers.
> *


DAMN'T fucking shit. That was what I was affraid of.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 30 2007, 04:03 PM~8010334
> *(Nitron's wife)
> I have very sad news... it looks like Brian is going to be in a vegetable state for the rest of his life.  Right now is a very difficult time for the family, and they need a lot of space and time to think about their next move.  The tests came out very very bad.
> Please, keep his family in your prayers.
> *


DAMN THATS BOTHERING HONESTLY IAM SORRY THAT THIS HAS HAPPEN TO HIM OR ANY ONE ! VERY HEART BREAKING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You always hear about this sort of thing happening to other people and its wierd cause I just saw Brian the other day. You never think that it will happen to anyone you know. Im glad the last time I saw him he was having a good time at the show and he had a smile on his face. Thats how Im going to remember him. My condolences to his family.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

man, this is a big shock!! just yesterday i read that he was making progress now this...im speechless...


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)

I guess there's such a thing as too much optimism... sorry.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im speachless


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Someone should find out what video he was in.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I have nothing really to say but I am so sorry


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

This is dedicated to my homie 
Why'd you have to go so soon? 
It seems like yesterday we were hanging 
Round the hood 
Now I'm gonna keep your memory alive 
Like a homie should 
A lifetime of memories 
Going down the drain 
I'd like to keep stepping 
But I can't get past the pain 
I tip my 40 to your memory 
Take a drink and I start to think and I 
I know one day soon we'll be 
We'll be hanging out 



YOU BETTER BE ONE OF THOSE FEW MIRACLES THAT WAKE UP FROM THIS SHIT....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

today is a sad day in layitlow bike forume history 
our buddy brian is never going to be the same well never see him ever its just a big shock to all what can happen to any one 
my consolences go to his family tonight youll truly be in my prayers


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 29 2007, 08:19 AM~7999032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONES FOR YOU BRO!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

dam that shit hard to belive 
hope he will pull out of this some wat some how


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

damn very bad news..i dont no what to say..i was just talking to him..he was building a frame for me...i will keep him and his family in our prayers :angel: :angel:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 30 2007, 07:38 PM~8010889
> *damn very bad news..i dont no what to say..i was just talking to him..he was building a frame for me...i will keep him and his family in our prayers :angel:  :angel:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332634


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 30 2007, 05:11 PM~8010388
> *DAMN'T fucking shit. That was what I was affraid of.
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)

Brian with his nephews Zach (the older one) and Zain (the baby).
(Sorry for the poor quality, the boys really enjoy looking at this pic)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i just got a call from lowforlife and he told me what was put today i do not know what to say i will be praying for him and his family :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 30 2007, 07:43 PM~8010942
> *damn i just got a call from lowforlife and he told me what was put today i do not know what to say i will be praying for him and his family  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


who typed that for you foolllllll..j/k

to many things like this is happening this year...sad news..all we can do is pray for the best for him and his family :angel:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 30 2007, 07:48 PM~8010978
> *who typed that for you foolllllll..j/k
> 
> to many things like this is happening this year...sad news..all we can do is pray for the best for him and his family :angel:
> *


i double checked for mis spells lmfao but yea we have lost alot this year


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 30 2007, 07:51 PM~8011004
> *i double checked for mis spells lmfao but yea we have lost alot this year
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

i told my paster we all praying


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nicklow_@May 30 2007, 08:26 PM~8011284
> *i told my paster  we all praying
> *


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

i feel bad i talk to him before get well homie we all praying


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

I just got the same news from Brian's good friend Patricia, it is really sad to hear. You know, even though I never met this homie Brian, all of us lowrider people stay connected, and since I grew up in Fresno I especially feel a connection for the Northern Cali lowriders because I have a lot of friends up there. So, for Brian, a homie of mine I never had a chance to meet, for all my personal friends who DID know him, but especially his family, I give a lot of condolences and love from my end for what you're going through.


----------



## CECILIALOW (May 9, 2007)

hope he get better soon


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

BABE PLEASE PRAY FOR HIM PLEASE


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

damn son to think he was one of the coolest doods i met on LIL thats fuqed up i hope for the best...


----------



## CECILIALOW (May 9, 2007)

i pray that he makes it and get better even if i don't know him i still pray that he gets better


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

THANKS WE ALL WILL PRAY


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 30 2007, 04:03 PM~8010334
> *(Nitron's wife)
> I have very sad news... it looks like Brian is going to be in a vegetable state for the rest of his life.  Right now is a very difficult time for the family, and they need a lot of space and time to think about their next move.  The tests came out very very bad.
> Please, keep his family in your prayers.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wow.i dont know what to say. i met him a few times and he was a real cool guy. it realy hurts me to hear the bad news. i will pray for him.


----------



## EsA_OG_BrOwN_EyEz (Aug 18, 2003)

this to to my dear friend Brian ......i know that you are in a better place this is something that hurts soooo deep inside ...we all cared and loved you ....The Lord just wanted you and as hard as it is to loose you so young ...your memory will always live on ..you will ALWAYS have a special place in my heart ......ill keep in touch with moms for she was always sweet to me ..i was that daughter she never had ....thank you for coming into my life for those 5 yrs ..we laughed we cried i always got on to you to save money ...you were the best at lowrider bike building and that cutttyy ...BE AT PEACE MY DEAR BRIAN ...WERE GONNA STAY STRONG ... PLEASE PRAY FOR BRIANS FAMILY AS WE ALL GRIEVE THIS WONDERFUL LOVING CARING KIND YOUNG MAN ...MAY YOU ALL TELL EVERYONE IN YOUR LIFE THAT YOU LOVE THEM LIFE IS TOOO SHORT TO NOT BE ON GOOD TERMS .........QUE DIOS TE TENGA EN SU SANTA GLORIA ..................


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

damnit. i dont know what to say.
not one for prayers. the most i ever ask for is serenity.
just for the understanding of why things are the way they are.
so thats all i can ask for now.
cutty was an ass most of the time, but thats what you could always expect from him.
i know i wouldnt have him any other way.
him and i share the same birthday, and thats something i will always remember.
never lose hope in the big homie


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

LORD PLEASE HELP HIM OUT PLEASE LOVE U BRIAN


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

please tell me that the doctorss are going to keep him alive lord please....


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxtremerolla11_@May 30 2007, 09:29 PM~8011755
> *please tell me that the doctorss are going to keep him alive lord please....
> *



I saw him today, He is alive and breathing. Just in a long term sleep. He is breathing on his own

There has been rare case's that people in his condition will wake up. But it is rare. Just pray for that it happens to him.

He looked at peace laying there. Hopefully his sub-conscious has him in one big car show with his friends,family and his rides.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

damn..... im speechless....... i just seen the guy at the sf streetlow with raul.. its crazy how things just happen.


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

hopefully his bikes will stay and he will be livin lux FOR LIFE!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

DAMN MAN DIS IS HELLA CRAZY HE WAS A HELLA KOO DUDE I USECD TO KICK IT WIT HIM SOMETIMES AT CARSHOWS AND AS WELL AS HIS DAD, BOTH HELLA KOO PEOPLE. DIS IS JUST CRAZY THAT THIS HAPPENED TO HIM. MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY AND I HOPE HE CAN RECOVER FROM THIS :tears: :angel:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

fuck man this is unbelivable it feels like a bad dream. All we can do is pray for him n his family to be strong for him and hopefully one day he will wake up n we all get to talk to him one more time. I know one thing is for sure lil wont be the same for as long as hes not here especially chat. My only regret is i never got to meet him i was gonna go to vegas to meet him n others but i guess that wont happen anymore. LORD WATCH OVER HIM N GIVE HIS FAMILY THE STRENGTH THEY NEED TO LIVE THRU THIS BAD SITUATION. THANK U


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Is Brian =Cutty?The pinstripper the owner of 2 bikes ?


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

yes he is


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn he is one cool person my Prayers are with you and your family I wish you the best and hope you get better ..Stay strong Brian


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

wow...this is trully sad. but we gota stay strong we gota keep praying and we cant loose hope!!!! i know ima be praying for him and hope he wakes up. cause i refuse to accept that hes gona be stuck in a bed for the rest of his life. if its possible and ok with the family..someone pm me his info on how to visit him and ill make sure to take a trip with me and my brother. miracles happen people. lets stay strong for our lowrider brother.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a dream about cutty last night.....

I went to go see him in the dream and when I got there I started talking to him. Then I started yelling at him, telling him to Wake the fuck up, because its my damn birthday and we need to kick it.

After 5 minutes of yelling, he woke up and looked at me.

Thats when the dream ended. I heard my kids yelling in the morning and It woke me up. I tried to go back to sleep to find out what happened after that point, but I couldnt go back to sleep.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Also Please Watch out in the next coming few weeks. I am going to try and organize a carwash to help the family out with donations from the wash.

This will probably take place in fremont, I still need to obtain a location.

Hopefully we can have cuttys car and bikes on display if the Family Ok's it.

Ill let you guys know. I want to give the family some time to themselves.


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

I COULD NOT SLEEP


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY PASTER HE WANT TO DO SOMETHING TO HELP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you on my mind brian...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nicklow_@May 31 2007, 06:26 AM~8013980
> *I COULD NOT SLEEP
> *


me either.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 30 2007, 06:03 PM~8010334
> *(Nitron's wife)
> I have very sad news... it looks like Brian is going to be in a vegetable state for the rest of his life.  Right now is a very difficult time for the family, and they need a lot of space and time to think about their next move.  The tests came out very very bad.
> Please, keep his family in your prayers.
> *


damn


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: still cant belive it


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:nosad: LIKE I SAID I JUST RECENTLY HAD A CHANCE TO MEET HIM AND HE SEEMED REAL COOL, NOBODY SHOULD HAVE TO GO THROUGH THIS, I STILL KEEP HIM IN MY PRAYERS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2007, 09:13 AM~8014263
> *you on my mind brian...
> *


he is on alot5 of our minds


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Very sorry to hear the latest news about Brian. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Brian's one of the few guys on here that i would have like to meet, seems like a cool dude. He WILL get better


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

R.I.P BRIAN YOU WILL BE MISSED HOMIE :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 31 2007, 05:07 PM~8017909
> *R.I.P BRIAN YOU WILL BE MISSED HOMIE :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0  :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

REST IN PEACE .....


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 31 2007, 05:07 PM~8017909
> *R.I.P BRIAN YOU WILL BE MISSED HOMIE :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


wtf!?? dont tell me he's gone!!!!


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)

Brian is gone, about 2:30pm today PST.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

MY friend, I cant believe you are gone. You were so young, had so much life in you and so much ahead of your life.

May YOU R.I.P my friend.

I will see you one day again.

Smile down from us in that Low low heaven.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 31 2007, 05:23 PM~8018015
> *Brian is gone, about 2:30pm today PST.
> *


 :tears: :tears: R.I.P Brian


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 31 2007, 06:12 PM~8017942
> *:0    :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> REST IN PEACE .....
> *



:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

I WILL CRACK ONE FOR YOU THIS WEEKEND....

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn brian, i only met you once, but had alot of contact with you on here. rest in peace my fellow pinstriper, you will be missed...you can now chill with ed 'big daddy' roth and von dutch at that big pinstriping convention in the sky homie...  :angel:


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

DAMN BRO.. Y?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn homie. Who is gonna talk shit to me now. RIP bro you will be missed.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I do not know what to say....but I am sorry :tears: :tears:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

RIP Brian :angel:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

damm i been followin this... thats some fucked up news


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP Homie. :angel: :angel:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry to hear about brian I had the chance to meet him and his dad in monteray and he was very easy giong we talked for like 45 minutes and 
since then we kepted in touch my prayers go out to him his family and club 
:angel: :angel:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

I AM GLAD I WENT AND SAW YOU YESTERDAY ONE LAST TIME....


RIP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 31 2007, 07:23 PM~8018015
> *Brian is gone, about 2:30pm today PST.
> *


R.I.P. Was a cool cat. :angel:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@May 31 2007, 06:30 PM~8018067
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> I WILL CRACK ONE FOR YOU THIS WEEKEND....
> ...


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

rip brian.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn RIP homie :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

my only regret is not being able to talk to you at the last streetlow show, i saw you but i was helping my club members pick up a display and figured id see u later. REST IN PARADISE CARNAL. ill see u up there one day homie. :angel:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

R.I.P. bro the LuX FaM will miss you :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

IT CANT BE TRUE MAN U HAVE TO TALK SHIT TO ME IN CHAT ALL THE TIME
FUCK 
REST IN PEACE CUTTY REST IN PARADICE 
NEVER GOT TO KNOW YOU BUT U WAS LIKE FAMILY THAT WANTED TO TIP MY BIKE N KIK MYK ASS BUT I KNO U WAS JOKIN DEEPDOWN INSDE
RIPPP


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

This cant be true  R.I.P


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

R.I.P BRIAN (LOW83CUTTY) YOU WILL BE MISSED HOMIE 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 31 2007, 08:01 PM~8018698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

he is in lords arms now


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 31 2007, 09:01 PM~8018698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP TO THE HOMIE BRIAN :tears: :angel:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 31 2007, 06:56 PM~8018664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gone but never forgotten homie, rest in peace......


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

he help me with me ideals for my bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

He will be missed. I can guarantee that.


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

R.I.P BRIAN (LOW83CUTTY) YOU WILL BE MISSED HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is an example to everyone that life is short. He was only 24 years old. Never take your life for granted.


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

this is really hard


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

this is really hard


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

this is really hard


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2 Brian would talk shit to me all the time. Try to get me mad and shit. I never really took him serious. Just b.s.ing and shit. I new he was joking. It is sad because I think about death every day. Like whos next and shit. It comes at from no where. 
*R.I.P. BRIAN NORCALLUX. a.k.a LOW83CUTTY*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2007, 08:24 PM~8018846
> *x2  Brian would talk shit to me all the time. Try to get me mad and shit. I never really took him serious. Just b.s.ing and shit. I new he was joking. It is sad because I think about death every day. Like whos next and shit. It comes at from no where.
> R.I.P. BRIAN NORCALLUX. a.k.a LOW83CUTTY
> *


yea he loved to talk shit lol yea this is a day that i do not think about death and when it is my time  BRIAN WILL BE MISSED


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

DAM IM TOTALLY SHOCKED RIGHT NOW SORRY TO HEAR THAT BUT BRIAN AKA CUTTY WILL BE MISSED R.I.P BIG HOMIE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RIP FROM SHARKSIDE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 31 2007, 06:23 PM~8018015
> *Brian is gone, about 2:30pm today PST.
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

STILL CANT BELIEVE YOUR GONE CUTTY, REALLY THOUGHT YOU WOULD PULL THROUGH THIS. THIS FAMILY WILL SURELY MISS YOU AND IT IS A BIG LOSS.
LETS STILL PRAY FOR BRIANS FAMILY TO STAY STRONG DURING THIS TRAGIC TIME. WE WILL ALWAYS BE HERE HERE FOR YOUR FAMILY AND TO SHOW YOUR TALENTS TO THE WORLD..........R.I.P...BROTHER


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I enjoyed following along with the buildup of his last bike, it's really sad that he had to go so soon. RIP


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Rest In Peace young brother...We'll see you later Brian...You will never be forgotten by your family and your LuxuriouS brothers. Now you can ride with Louis up there...We keep on riding and rolling but we lose another down as fuck member on this planet...May you rest in peace Brian...I got mad love for you and Louis... :tears:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Damn this is a kick in the face...

I was really cool with cutty a while back, I sold some hydro parts and traded ideas and such. Really cool dude...

I havent been on Layitlow in about a year and a half and the last time I was on, i got into an argument with him over a bitch. 

e-fighting isnt worth it cause you never know if you'll be able to resolve it with that person. Im sorry that we fought about that dumb shit and never made ammends bro. 

Much Love Homie


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

PLease post any pictures you folks have of Brian. I would like to get as many from people with out having to bother the family.

I want to make a Memorial Slideshow of him for his family onto DVD and give it to them.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LET ME GET IN HIS MYSPACE HES GOTS PICS


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

I CANT SLEEP


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

I CANT SLEEP


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

I CANT SLEEP


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

RIP Brian from the fam in MTL. 
Its a terrible shame to lose some1 so young.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn! I just found out by Noe. Big loss for the LIL family.I read yesterday that he wasn't doing so good and for some reason I couldn't bring myself to post.He will be missed.
May He Rest In Peace! My prayers and Deepest Sympathy goes out to his family.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 31 2007, 09:04 PM~8019177
> *LET ME GET IN HIS MYSPACE HES GOTS PICS
> *




WHat is his myspace page?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im glad I took this pic. I wanted to take a better one in the future but I never got the chance.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:angel:  

damn homie, you are respected by many, my you rest in peace....


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

:tears: IM STARTING TO CRY


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)

His car and bikes pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: REST IN PARADISE BRIAN, YOU WILL BE MISSED !!!!!! EVERYONE KEEP HIS FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS FOR THEY WILL NEED OUR HELP TO STAY STRONG DURING THESE TIMES......

IF NEED BE A FUNDRAISER MIGHT BE A GOOD IDEA....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

this is getting crazy we're losing riders left and right. 2007 is not a good year for lowriders


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 31 2007, 07:37 PM~8018936
> *rest in peace homie :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...



borrowed this from another topic


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

May he rest in peace....


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

WAT YEAR WAS HE BORN


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=52449237 HIS MYSPACE BUT ITS NOT PUBLIC I DONT THINK


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SOME PICS I HAD http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ram...it/RIP%20CUTTY/


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

REST IN PEACE CUTTY TOO BAD I NEVER GOT TO MEET YOU :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

REST IN PARADISE BRIAN...

I NEVER MET HIM BUT HE ALWAYS MADE LAUPHS IN THE CHAT ROOM...
I JUS WISH I COULD OF MET HIM BUT I GUESS NOT....
WORDS CANT SAY AWT I FEEL RIGTH NOW IM VERY SORRY FOR HIS FAMILY AND MY WISHES GO TO THEM AND EVERY1 WHO WILL MISS HIM....


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 31 2007, 09:23 PM~8019325
> *this is getting crazy we're losing riders left and right. 2007 is not a good year for lowriders
> *


Aint that the truth....

Today is not a good day. 

this time of year will never be the same. The day after I turn 26 I loose a friend....


:angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Big Troublez (Apr 12, 2007)

Didnt know him , But i will stil pay my respects.. 
Rest In Peace .. Gone But Never Forgotton


----------



## NitroN (May 29, 2007)

Little blog I've put together of pics of Brian
Thought it would be a bit easier than digging through pages of forums for pics... more please  Am currently adding to it
~Mrs. Nitron


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

R.I.P to brian, gotta be hard on his family


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn man, I cant believe it. I shed a tear for him. 

I wish I could have met you brian, I know you were a cool ass dude, I just wish I could have got to know you a little better. you built some bad ass bikes and built some great friendships too. you will be very missed. 

R.I.P


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:tears: God Bless You & Your Family.


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

R.I.P Brian :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. i dont know what to say.. sorry.. im a miss you dawg! straight up..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

no fuckiin way briian passed


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

RIDE IN PIECE CUTTY U'LL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

damn man. guess now you know what we will all find out one day.
been a pleasure fukking with each other for the past couple years.
if youre in heaven, save me a seat  
we got the same b-day, so every may 4th, i'll drink one for you.
RIP big homie


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

We lost one of our own today, it is a sad day for the lowrider community. Brian, he built sick bikes and I know he had that cutty for since I can remember, boy had multiple sets of rims for it even. R.I.P and my condolences to his entire family.


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, situations like this really make one want to take life a bit more serious! Too many cats in the lowriding game are passing away at a rapid rate! I can't believe this......I can damn near cry because it's really sad. I'm gonna say a prayer for Brians' family and all you cats that are here as of now because tomorrow is not promised! To Brian......."LOW-RIDE", homie! :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY. R.I.P BRO.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

I CANT BELIEVE HE ACTUALLY IS GONE. :nosad: :nosad: :banghead: :banghead: TO MY BIG HOMIE UP IN THE CLOUDS 
REST IN PIECE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

cant belive this 
RIP HOMIE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

R.I.P HOMIE :angel:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

R.I.P Brian :angel:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Damn! R.I.P. brother! :tears:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 31 2007, 11:36 PM~8020368
> *I CANT BELIEVE HE ACTUALLY IS GONE. :nosad:  :nosad:  :banghead:  :banghead:              TO MY BIG HOMIE UP IN THE CLOUDS
> REST IN PIECE :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


R.I.P


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

RIP FROM THE PARLIAMENT FAM ....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i just want to say i know how every one is feelin, a year ago today i lost my father to a 16 year old murderer!  so i say to Brians family to be strong and keep him in your hearts and minds. and keep his dream alive! My prays or with Brians family and friends.
Cut N 3's and Knights Of Pleasure Family :angel:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

rip brother brian :angel: :angel:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 31 2007, 07:01 PM~8018698
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angel: You will never be forgotten. :angel: 

Keep an eye out for us we will meet up with you one day and roll in your new and most respected club HEAVEN.

Exclusive will never forget you.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

RIP Brain I always liked his bikes


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm i can't believe this  

hes the one that always made me laugh with his posts, even if i didn't know him, it looks like it was a cool guy... RIP homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i still cant believe hes gone.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WE NEVER REALLY SAW EYE TO EYE, BUT I RESPECTED HIM BECAUSE HE RESPECTED ME AND MY ART. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY AND JUST EVERYONE KEEP HIM ALIVE WITH YOUR THOUGHTS WEATHER THEY WERE GOOD OR BAD, HE IS IN YOUR THOUGHTS.... RIP CUTTY........

AND I AGREE WITH RAUL, LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO TRIP. 
ME AND SIK HAD A CONVERSATION OVER THE WEEKEND ABOUT THIS, AND ITS CRAZY HOW MUCH TRUTH WAS IN OUR CONVERSATION. HERE TODAY GONE TOMORROW, DONT TRIP, ON THE LITTLE THINGS BECAUSE IF GOD DOESNT AGREE WITH IT HE WILL HANDLE IT.

RIP


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 1 2007, 07:07 AM~8021719
> *:angel:  You will never be forgotten.  :angel:
> 
> Keep an eye out for us we will meet up with you one day and roll in your new and most respected club HEAVEN.
> ...


dam that pic made me cry a lil.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

R.I.P. BROTHER


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

From the D/FW Majestics and Majestics as a whole you have our condolences :angel: 



R.I.P. Brian


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am shedding a :tears: 
ONCE again R.I.P.


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 1 2007, 10:41 AM~8022713
> *WE NEVER REALLY SAW EYE TO EYE, BUT I RESPECTED HIM BECAUSE HE RESPECTED ME AND MY ART. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY AND JUST EVERYONE KEEP HIM ALIVE WITH YOUR THOUGHTS WEATHER THEY WERE GOOD OR BAD, HE IS IN YOUR THOUGHTS.... RIP CUTTY........
> 
> AND I AGREE WITH RAUL, LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO TRIP.
> ...


X1000000000

Well said wim


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn, I remember Low83cutty when I first joined and he was putting the bike with hydros together.

RIP homie


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

damn, i didnt know it was homeboy with that red trike,,,,RIP :angel:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

damn havent been on for a little bit and the homie brian passed damn iam heart broken well let brian rest in peace


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CUTTYS'S GONE??????OMFG.... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: R.I.P HOMIE...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just found out that the funeral is this Wednesday in Hayward at 1:30. Its going to be at the Chapel of Chimes on Mission Blvd.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2007, 04:44 PM~8025047
> *I just found out that the funeral is this Wednesday in Hayward at 1:30. Its going to be at the Chapel of Chimes on Mission Blvd.
> *


WHOS ALL ATTENDING?IMA TRY MY HARDEST TO SHOW LOVE AND RESPECT..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be there for sure.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

R.I.P HOMIE!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

r.i.p. wish i could of spoke to the fella more, he was one cool cat. such sad news


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

damn im sorry to hear this...im sitting here reading everything and it saddens me about this incident.....im sorry homie

may he R.I.P.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

i'm really sad to see another LIL member go, speically cutty, he was a cool guy, and deffintly had one clean ass cutty, i'm sure hes up in heaven right now hittin' 3 wheels off heaven blvd. 

r.i.p homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

R.I.P from REC :angel: :angel:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2007, 03:44 PM~8025047
> *I just found out that the funeral is this Wednesday in Hayward at 1:30. Its going to be at the Chapel of Chimes on Mission Blvd.
> *


ill see if i could make it.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 1 2007, 05:38 PM~8025312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, this is a kool ass pic!! i wish i could make it to the services to pay my respects..


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

damn


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)




----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

2007 SUCKS R.I.P


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NICK FOR REALS U DIDNT EVEN KNOW HIM YOU MAKIN A FUKEN SCENE WEN U DID NOT EVEN KNO HIM 
PPLS WHO REALLY KNEW HIM ARE FROM NOR CAL OR PPLS IN LIL THAT BEEN ON FOR 2 OR 3 YEARS


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

DUDE WE TALK ONLINE HE HELP ME WITH MY BIKE IDEAS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OK BUT HES NOT LIKE FAMILY TO YOU I DONT KNO TO ME UR MADE A DAMN SCENE WITH SHIT LIKE I CANT SLEEP 
YES ITS TRAGIK REALLY REALY IS I EVEN TEARD FOR A WILE IM NOT GOING TO LIE BUT YOU DID NOT KNO HIM MUCH WAT IM SAYIN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

can we get this topic pinned!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

thats fucked up man show some respect for this fool....my condolunces go to his family from all THEE ARTISTICS...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2007, 10:30 PM~8026126
> *OK BUT HES NOT LIKE FAMILY TO YOU I DONT KNO TO ME UR MADE A DAMN SCENE WITH SHIT LIKE I CANT SLEEP
> YES ITS TRAGIK REALLY REALY IS I EVEN TEARD FOR A WILE IM NOT GOING TO LIE BUT YOU DID NOT KNO HIM MUCH WAT IM SAYIN
> *


x2 but chill eric let the man morn a loss
I did not know him well and very much feel pain.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 1 2007, 09:36 PM~8026545
> *x2 but chill eric let the man morn a loss
> I did not know him well and very much feel pain.
> *


BUT U KNEW HIM WAY MORE THAN HIM SO U GOTS A RESSON BUT DAMN IM STILL IN SHOCK NO KIDDIN


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MAN..I ALWAYS WANTED TO GET MY FENDERS DOTTED UP BY HIM TWO..


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

rip


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i agree with eric. sorry.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

R.I.P.
My condolances go out to his family and friends.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

R.I.P HOMIE FROM THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY. SEE YA IN HEAVEN ON THE LOWRIDING CLOUD!!!!!!


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 1 2007, 05:38 PM~8025312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



We will meet up with you again

HEAVEN b.c. a club we all be part of. 

We miss you homie


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NitroN_@May 31 2007, 11:14 PM~8019761
> *Little blog I've put together of pics of Brian
> Thought it would be a bit easier than digging through pages of forums for pics... more please  Am currently adding to it
> ~Mrs. Nitron
> *


Thanx for the pics Mrs. Nitron. We are still praying for you and the Fam.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

these are some pics I found of brians cutty


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:tears: i really cried when i heard the news. and even more i cried when i was gunna go see him this weekend  ...i miss him RIP CUTTY.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

R.I.P brother! you was my inspiration for my hydraulics bike first time I started to build it and I always love your bikes damn I cann't believe you are gone now :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Dam i was away this weekend and i just found out then. Some sad news definatly. R.I.P Brian, you will be missed, but never forgotten


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

ttt. r.i.p. bro :angel:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:tears: imma miss him. i still cry bout it..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

rip :angel: gone but will never be forgotten..


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3W-l6QgY2s


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We used to joke ll the damn time. Man Imma miss you homie.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

my favorite pic..


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 3 2007, 09:50 PM~8034915
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3W-l6QgY2s
> *


that's really cool.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Jun 3 2007, 05:50 PM~8034915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2....brought a tear to my eye ...........R.I.P. BRIAN :angel:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE HOLDING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY JUNE 9TH AT MONTAIN MIKES PIZZA LOCATED ON BLOSSOM HILL AND SNELL TO HELP THE FAMILY OF BRIAN HAWORTH ( 83 CUTTY A.K.A. NORCAL LUX ) HE PASSED ON LAST THURSDAY AT CAL DAVIS AT THE AGE OF 24 YEARS OLD DUE TO A HEART ATTACK......PLEASE COME BY AND GET YOUR VEHICLES WASHED FOR A SMALL DONATION.......HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU THERE
GOD BLESS.......


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

that was an awsome video i really miss that guy may you RIDE IN PEACE LITTLE BROTHER


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

rip :angel:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 3 2007, 10:32 PM~8036150
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE HOLDING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY JUNE 9TH AT MONTAIN MIKES PIZZA LOCATED ON BLOSSOM HILL AND SNELL TO HELP THE FAMILY OF BRIAN HAWORTH ( 83 CUTTY A.K.A. NORCAL LUX ) HE PASSED ON LAST THURSDAY AT CAL DAVIS AT THE AGE OF 24 YEARS OLD DUE TO A HEART ATTACK......PLEASE COME BY AND GET YOUR VEHICLES WASHED FOR A SMALL DONATION.......HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU THERE
> GOD BLESS.......
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss  RIP homie!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM..THAT U-TUBE VID IS KU..MUCH PROPS TO WHO EVER PUT IT TOGETHER..


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 4 2007, 05:22 PM~8040869
> *DAM..THAT U-TUBE VID IS KU..MUCH PROPS TO WHO EVER PUT IT TOGETHER..
> *


whats ku??

thanx homie its the 2nd one i made for our fallen brothers..hope there will be no more in the future :tears: :tears:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 3 2007, 07:50 PM~8034915
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3W-l6QgY2s
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: nice LOC


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 3 2007, 10:32 PM~8036150
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE HOLDING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY JUNE 9TH AT MONTAIN MIKES PIZZA LOCATED ON BLOSSOM HILL AND SNELL TO HELP THE FAMILY OF BRIAN HAWORTH ( 83 CUTTY A.K.A. NORCAL LUX ) HE PASSED ON LAST THURSDAY AT CAL DAVIS AT THE AGE OF 24 YEARS OLD DUE TO A HEART ATTACK......PLEASE COME BY AND GET YOUR VEHICLES WASHED FOR A SMALL DONATION.......HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU THERE
> GOD BLESS.......
> *


can we make donations online? or who would i have to hit up


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 4 2007, 06:32 PM~8041584
> *whats ku??
> 
> thanx homie its the 2nd one i made for our fallen brothers..hope there will be no more in the future :tears:  :tears:
> *


YEA.. ITS GONNA HAPPEN SOON OR LATER BUT SUCKS REALY BAD WHEN IT DOES..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember talking to him on here, heard the news locally. need to really cherish life, its a cold world. rip


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 3 2007, 10:32 PM~8036150
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE HOLDING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY JUNE 9TH AT MONTAIN MIKES PIZZA LOCATED ON BLOSSOM HILL AND SNELL TO HELP THE FAMILY OF BRIAN HAWORTH ( 83 CUTTY A.K.A. NORCAL LUX ) HE PASSED ON LAST THURSDAY AT CAL DAVIS AT THE AGE OF 24 YEARS OLD DUE TO A HEART ATTACK......PLEASE COME BY AND GET YOUR VEHICLES WASHED FOR A SMALL DONATION.......HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU THERE
> GOD BLESS.......
> *



why on saturday, not sunday?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

rip


this kind of thing really makes you stop and think about life!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2007, 11:20 AM~8045459
> *rip
> this kind of thing really makes you stop and think about life!!!
> *


yeah it does, just never know. that's why i kiss my wife and kids every night before i go to sleep and tell them i love them, cause if i don't wake up, that could be the last memory they have of me


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

:angel: RIP


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 5 2007, 11:23 AM~8045483
> *yeah it does, just never know.  that's why i kiss my wife and kids every night before i go to sleep and tell them i love them, cause if i don't wake up, that could be the last memory they have of me
> *


I do the same thing also.....


Another thing is to not go to bed angry. Life is too short for that crap.


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

:angel: 

Brian R. Haworth 
BRIAN R. HAWORTH Passed away may 31, 2007 at UC Davis Medical Center in Sacramento, CA at the age of 24. Brian was born on May 4, 1983 in Hayward, CA. He live din Fremont, CA with his mother and father, Linda and Cecil. He graduated from Irvington High School in 2001. He leaves behind his brother Scott, grandmother Irma, and many loved Aunts, Uncles, Nephews, Cousins and close friends. He worked at various city park and street maintenance departments. Most recently with the City of Milpitas. He belonged to the Luxurious Car Club of San Jose, CA in which he was very active. Brian loved and enjoyed life. he was loved and will be missed by all and will remain in our hearts forever. In lieu of flowers, donations may be made in his memory to the American Heart Association. Family and friends are invited to the Graveside Service at CHAPEL OF THE CHIMES MEMORIAL PARK AND FUNERAL HOME, 32992 Mission Blvd, Hayward, CA, on Wednesday, June 6, 2007. Please meet in the lobby at 1:30 PM. CHAPEL OF THE CHIMES 510-471-3363


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

R.I.P we all know u r looking down on us now........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Cutty you will absolutely be missed. R.I.P.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MAY HE *R.I.P. * :angel:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Jun 5 2007, 10:49 AM~8045617
> *:angel:
> 
> Brian R. Haworth
> ...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

*UPDATE:
THE CARWASH HAS BEEN CHANGED TO

BIG DADDY'S AUTO PARTS
995 E. SANTA CLARA ST.

CORNER OF 21ST AND SANTA CLARA 
NEXT TO THE BANK OF THE WEST 

THIS SAT.9TH*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i wish i could tell cutty to fukk off again.  :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I HERD THE SERVICE WENT WELL..WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN PRESENT..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 6 2007, 09:32 PM~8057486
> *I HERD THE SERVICE WENT WELL..WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN PRESENT..
> *


it was koo.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Brians Dad (Jun 7, 2007)

I want to thank everybody for all of there thoughts and prayers for Brian and he is in his final resting place. I plan on continuing his legacy with showing his bikes at future shows. Special thanks to the luxurious C.C. and to Danny for all the support they have given our family. God bless you all and keep them rolling.
Cecil (Brians Family)


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 7 2007, 10:32 AM~8059420
> *I want to thank everybody for all of there thoughts and prayers for Brian and he is in his final resting place. I plan on continuing his legacy with showing his bikes at future shows. Special thanks to the luxurious C.C. and to Danny for all the support they have given our family. God bless you all and keep them rolling.
> Cecil (Brians Family)
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

his name lives on his bikes be still winnin shows 
i bet hes lookin over them still up in heven cc .bc


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 7 2007, 09:32 AM~8059420
> *I want to thank everybody for all of there thoughts and prayers for Brian and he is in his final resting place. I plan on continuing his legacy with showing his bikes at future shows. Special thanks to the luxurious C.C. and to Danny for all the support they have given our family. God bless you all and keep them rolling.
> Cecil (Brians Family)
> *


thats what family is for


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 7 2007, 09:32 AM~8059420
> *I want to thank everybody for all of there thoughts and prayers for Brian and he is in his final resting place. I plan on continuing his legacy with showing his bikes at future shows. Special thanks to the luxurious C.C. and to Danny for all the support they have given our family. God bless you all and keep them rolling.
> Cecil (Brians Family)
> *


WHATEVER YOU NEED JUST LET US,ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND BRIAN THAT MAKE THIS CLUB STRONGER
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 7 2007, 10:32 AM~8059420
> *I want to thank everybody for all of there thoughts and prayers for Brian and he is in his final resting place. I plan on continuing his legacy with showing his bikes at future shows. Special thanks to the luxurious C.C. and to Danny for all the support they have given our family. God bless you all and keep them rolling.
> Cecil (Brians Family)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 7 2007, 12:55 PM~8060862
> *WHATEVER YOU NEED JUST LET US,ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND BRIAN THAT MAKE THIS CLUB STRONGER
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 7 2007, 11:32 AM~8059420
> *I want to thank everybody for all of there thoughts and prayers for Brian and he is in his final resting place. I plan on continuing his legacy with showing his bikes at future shows. Special thanks to the luxurious C.C. and to Danny for all the support they have given our family. God bless you all and keep them rolling.[/SIZE]                                                              Cecil (Brians Family)
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

Rest In Peace :tears:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

R.I.P homie


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 7 2007, 05:38 AM~8058321
> *it was koo.
> *


THATS GOOD..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 7 2007, 09:32 AM~8059420
> *I want to thank everybody for all of there thoughts and prayers for Brian and he is in his final resting place. I plan on continuing his legacy with showing his bikes at future shows. Special thanks to the luxurious C.C. and to Danny for all the support they have given our family. God bless you all and keep them rolling.
> Cecil (Brians Family)
> *


RIGHTEOUS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 7 2007, 09:05 PM~8064071
> *THATS GOOD..
> *


yea. i saw his cutty and its clean. he did good striping on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 7 2007, 09:32 AM~8059420
> *I want to thank everybody for all of there thoughts and prayers for Brian and he is in his final resting place. I plan on continuing his legacy with showing his bikes at future shows. Special thanks to the luxurious C.C. and to Danny for all the support they have given our family. God bless you all and keep them rolling.
> Cecil (Brians Family)
> *


Please dont hesitate to let us know if we can help. 

Raul 
Socios b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A few of us went to the funeral. The place was full. Luxurious members were there. Brian joined the right club cause Lux looks after there own. Even till the end, no matter what.  :angel: 

Afterwords we went to Brians house for the reception they were having there. I would like to thank his parents for letting us go into Brians room and taking this pic. This is cuttys computer where he would go online and do what he did on layitlow. I figured some of you would like to see this since its a side that we never saw of him. :angel: RIP


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM..THAT GAVE ME CHILLS..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 7 2007, 10:11 PM~8064107
> *yea. i saw his cutty and its clean. he did good striping on it.
> *


REALLY?ANY DOTS? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 7 2007, 09:39 PM~8064255
> *REALLY?ANY DOTS? :0  :cheesy:
> *


i dont remember.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 7 2007, 10:39 PM~8064255
> *REALLY?ANY DOTS? :0  :cheesy:
> *


nope.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 7 2007, 10:42 PM~8064272
> *i dont remember.
> *


OH..


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2007, 09:30 PM~8064210
> *A few of us went to the funeral. The place was full. Luxurious members were there. Brian joined the right club cause Lux looks after there own. Even till the end, no matter what.    :angel:
> 
> Afterwords we went to Brians house for the reception they were having there. I would like to thank his parents for letting us go into Brians room and taking this pic. This is cuttys computer where he would go online and do what he did on layitlow. I figured some of you would like to see this since its a side that we never saw of him.  :angel: RIP
> ...


what did i say about the props!! lol
and yeah it was nice seeing them there because of cutty.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

R.I.P. Homie.  Your bikes truly inspired me, and you helped me out a hell of a lot around here.. 

You will be missed


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 6 2007, 06:56 PM~8055988
> *UPDATE:
> THE CARWASH HAS BEEN CHANGED TO
> 
> ...



There already is another car wash on that day.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that gave me gosebumps but in a good way


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 8 2007, 10:07 AM~8066161
> *There already is another car wash on that day.
> *


unfortunately thats was a good day for us,its not like something we had planned out for a while,this hit us out of nowhere as you all know, besides there is plenty of people out there for two car washes, i wish we could go and support the other one as well but im sure both washes will do well :biggrin: we will also have a booth at the show this sunday in san jose for those who cant make it to the wash.being that there is two washes that day if you cant make one make the other they are both for a good cause!!!!!!!!!!!!

........ jesse.......


----------



## Brians Dad (Jun 7, 2007)

UPS UP.........FRIENDS............ME AND WIFE MAY GO TO THE CAR WASH OR SHOW............HOW DO I GWT TO THE CAR WASH...........THANKS.........BRIANS DAD.................


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 8 2007, 04:48 PM~8068427
> *UPS UP.........FRIENDS............ME AND WIFE MAY GO TO THE CAR WASH OR SHOW............HOW DO I GWT TO THE CAR WASH...........THANKS.........BRIANS DAD.................
> *


880 TO 101 SOUTH EXIT SANTA CLARA ST. TO THE RIGHT 995.E.SANTA CLARA ST.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

*ATTENTION: UPDATE FOR BRIAN'S CARWASH-SATURDAY JUNE 9TH

ON BEHALF OF THE LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT.

HOWEVER, DUE TO THE CIRCUMSTANCES OF BEING SO FRESH, LUX MEMBERS THOUGHT IT WOULD BE BEST THAT WE CANCEL THE CARWASH THIS SATURDAY AND GIVE THE FAMILY AND SOME OF OUR MEMBERS TIME TO GREIVE AND START THE HEALING PROCESS.

LUXURIOUS WILL STILL BE OUT SUNDAY AT THE CAR SHOW WITH A BOOTH IN BEHALF OF BRIAN (CUTTY) FOR ANYONE WHO WOULD LIKE TO DONATE.

WE WOULD LIKE FOR EVERYONE TO KNOW THAT THE LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB APPRECIATES ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THAT IS COMING FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. THESE ARE TRAGIC CIRCUMSTANCES AND A SENSITIVE TIME AND WE WOULD JUST LIKE TO EXTEND OUR GRATITUDE TO ALL!

THANK YOU,
FROM THE LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 8 2007, 05:02 PM~8068515
> *880 TO 101 SOUTH EXIT SANTA CLARA ST. TO THE RIGHT 995.E.SANTA CLARA ST.
> *


is that by oxnard or where....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 08:49 PM~8069584
> *is that by oxnard or where....
> *


San Jose.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

I USE TO TALK TO HIM IN THE CHAT ROOM A LONG TIME AGO. HE WAS A COOL GUY! REST IN PEACE HOMIE :tears: :angel:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Gone home to Zion.....


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

THIS IT "BILLY" ON MI BROS PROFILE DIDNT FEEL LIKE LOGING OIN AND CRAP...


THIS IS SO FUCKED UP THE LAST TIME I WAS ON HERE WE WAS TALKIN SHIT TO EACH OTHER LIKE NORMAL THEN I HEAR HES DIED..I WAS LIKE WTF NO WAY!! ITS HELLA SAD I MEET HIM IN SAN JOSE HES A REALY NICE GUY!!

THIS IS HELLA GAY..BUT I GUESS YOU HAVE WHEN OF TO A BETTER PLACE...AND I DIDNT EVEN GET TO BEAT YOUR BIKE IN A COMP....  


REST IN PEACE!!!!

:angel:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

I talked to his mom last night and they are doing better. They thanked everyone for coming to the services and for everyone and there prayers.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

His dad was in the chat room last night for a little bit. They are really nice people.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2007, 08:03 AM~8075723
> *His dad was in the chat room last night for a little bit. They are really nice people.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2007, 11:03 AM~8075723
> *His dad was in the chat room last night for a little bit. They are really nice people.
> *


Yes nice man


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah i like hanging out with his mom and his dad was cool too.
imma pay her a visit soon, drop by and say hello.. see how shes doing u know


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I MISS YOU, YOU LITTLE BASTARD


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i miss him 


but i dont wanna cry that hes gone
i rahter be happy that i got the chance to get to know him


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 10 2007, 08:52 PM~8079256
> *i miss him
> but i dont wanna cry that hes gone
> i rahter be happy that i got the chance to get to know him
> *


  THATS WHAT COUNTS..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I DEDICATE THE REST OF THIS YEAR TO MY BROTHER BRIAN


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 10 2007, 08:52 PM~8079256
> *i miss him
> but i dont wanna cry that hes gone
> i rahter be happy that i got the chance to get to know him
> *



That is a very true statement. That is what counts the most.

That we were blessed to have him here, while we did.

I think about him everyday.

He will never be forgotten.

He died the day after my birthday. Some people may pass the day with out remembering. But for me, 

I WILL NEVER FORGET YOU MY FRIEND!


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8079286
> *I DEDICATE THE REST OF THIS YEAR TO MY BROTHER BRIAN
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That is a great thing to do.


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

damn this sucks.... i was hella cool wit him ......REST IN PEACE CUTTY KEEP LOWRIDIN IN HEAVEN DAWG!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8079286
> *I DEDICATE THE REST OF THIS YEAR TO MY BROTHER BRIAN
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON!!!!!!!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh my god i cant belive this im in total shock and almost broke into tears just reading this and this is the first time ive heard of this now i dont think im going to change my tires on my bike since i think they were the trikes original tires man R.I.P. Cutty never forget you and the chat sessions we had together lol


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

R.I.P CUTTY


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

RIP

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP Homie. :angel:

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/low83cutty/


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

IM SO SORRY 4 YOUR LOSS-I HEARD HE WAS A AWESOME PERSON-HE'S STILL LOWRIDING IN "HEAVEN" ON THOSE STREET'S OF GOLD. -REST IN HEAVEN BRAIN-


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

thas real sad but i bet you he lowriding all day n night


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes: MY HOMIE CUTTY'S ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE!


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

I was out to eat the other day and I saw someone who looked like he could be cuttys twin... It sucked, much to say My stomach turned.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

We lost some good ass members to God this year...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jul 27 2007, 03:44 PM~8408227
> *I was out to eat the other day and I saw someone who looked like he could be cuttys twin... It sucked, much to say My stomach turned.
> *


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

R.I.P cutty :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

R.I.P  ttt


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

RIP, gone but not forgotten :angel:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 27 2007, 01:48 PM~8407810
> *:yes: MY HOMIE CUTTY'S ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE!
> *


:yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

''for petes sake''


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------

